# Top 5 Hotties List!!!



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

Who's on your list? :heart:

1. Clive Owen
2. Ryan Gosling
3. Alexander Skargard (True Blood...Eric)
4. Chris Hemsworth
5. Natalie Portman  Love her!!         http://img101.fansshare.com/celebrity/photos/934_natalie-portman-closer-1240728766.jpg


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Ramin Karmiloo <3 <3 <3
2. All locals from here on out.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll play!

1. Scarlett Johannson
2. Megan Fox
3. Marion Cotillard (inception)
4. Jessica Alba
5. Amber Heard (pineapple express)

Honorary mention for the other gender: 
Jude Law


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 20, 2012)

1.  Mila Kunis
2. Angelina Jolie
3.  The girl dating Ryan Gosling in Crazy Stupid Love.  Can't ever remember her name.
4.  Anne Hathaway
5.  My wife

I saved the best for last.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2012)

In NO particular order:

Scar-Jo
Amber Heard
Natalie Portman
Rihanna
Mila Kunis


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

Derrel said:


> In NO particular order:
> 
> Scar-Jo
> Amber Heard
> ...



I didn't see you being into the bad girl type. lol Rihanna is hot!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Tim McGraw
2. Tim McGraw
3. Tim McGraw
4. Tim McGraw
5. Tim McGraw

LOL!
6. Brantley Gilbert
7. George Clooney (yeah, I know!)
8. Tim McGraw's wife... Whats-her-name? OH, yeah... Faith Hill


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> 1. Tim McGraw
> 2. Tim McGraw
> 3. Tim McGraw
> 4. Tim McGraw
> ...


Seriously....<shakes head>


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^^ I'm not a country type a girl...lol But if he loses the hat and the denim shirt he might be ok...


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

mishele said:


> ^^^^ I'm not a country type a girl...lol But if he loses the hat and the denim shirt he might be ok...


Look for the ones of him in a white T. 
HOT FLASHH!


----------



## IByte (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Sigourney Weaver (watch the end of Alien)
2. Anne Hathaway(nothing says hot like a woman riding a motorcycle in a body hugging catsuit).
3.Angelina Jolie ( all I have to say is Tomb Raider bad movie hot babe.)
4.Michelle Rodriguez
5. Other sex Arnold Schwarzzenegger (watch Pumping Iron I dare you!!)...no homo Oo


----------



## sm4him (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm pretty old-school: 

1. Sean Connery
2. Paul Newman
I was gonna just repeat those two, but MLeek already took that idea.   So now I gotta think of three more.

3. Robert Redford, although he didn't age nearly as well as Paul or Sean.
4. Nah, I got nothin'. Just Sean and Paul.


----------



## IByte (Aug 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Look for the ones of him in a white T.
> HOT FLASHH!



LOL!!! Country bumpkin!!


----------



## IByte (Aug 20, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> I'm pretty old-school:
> 
> 1. Sean Connery
> 2. Paul Newman
> ...



Lol, let me guess, shaken not stirred lol?.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I'm pretty old-school:
> 
> 1. *Sean Connery*
> 2. Paul Newman
> ...


OoooooO! I forgot him!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

IByte said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We prefer the term Redneck! LOL!


----------



## IByte (Aug 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> We prefer the term Redneck! LOL!



Nah, see that reminds me too much of Larry the Cable Guy.  See I envision you as more Pippy Longstocking..ish


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

IByte said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO! How about a cross between the two? Although I am really partial to Bill Engvall!


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

If we are going way back, I'll throw Harrison Ford out there a long w/ Bruce Willis in Moonlighting....lol


----------



## Tee (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Natalie Portman 
2. Nicole Kidman
3. Coco Rocha
4. Maggie Gyllenhaal
5. Eva Mendes


----------



## sm4him (Aug 20, 2012)

mishele said:


> If we are going way back, I'll through Harrison Ford out there a long w/ Bruce Willis in Moonlighting....lol



LOL; for some of us it doesn't seem so far back. ldman:
I don't even know who half the people ya'll are talking about are!  
And I think Harrison Ford is hotter now than he EVER was when he was younger. 

Just to round out the top 5 then, I'll add Harrison (now) and Mark Harmon, too.
And now, if you'll excuse me, I have a sudden urgent desire to watch Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid...


----------



## IByte (Aug 20, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> If we are going way back, I'll through Harrison Ford out there a long w/ Bruce Willis in Moonlighting....lol



I thought you more into Magnum P.I.?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > If we are going way back, I'll through Harrison Ford out there a long w/ Bruce Willis in Moonlighting....lol
> ...


Oh! I like the Mark Harmon addition!


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

If we are going old school, I'll add Mark Harmon...lol 
* Stealing Home*   was one of my fav. movies!!


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

Tee said:


> 1. Natalie Portman
> 2. Nicole Kidman
> 3. Coco Rocha
> 4. Maggie Gyllenhaal
> 5. Eva Mendes


Hmmm a fan of Natalie's a well?


----------



## MTVision (Aug 20, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> LOL; for some of us it doesn't seem so far back. ldman:
> I don't even know who half the people ya'll are talking about are!
> And I think Harrison Ford is hotter now than he EVER was when he was younger.
> 
> ...



Oooohhhh Mark Harmon - yum yum - Sean Connery too. 

1. Richard Gere
2. Ian Somerhalder (1st season of Lost and now Vampire Diaries)
3.  Wentworth Miller (prison break)
4. Hugh Jackman
5. Chris evans (Fantastic Four)


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

Ian Somerhalder...no ****, I didn't realize he was the guy in Lost!!! 
He's up for Mr. Grey, if you didn't know. :heart:


----------



## Tee (Aug 20, 2012)

mishele said:


> Hmmm a fan of Natalie's a well?



Oh yeah.  I'm glad to see she made other lists as well.  I'll add in my tie for 6th place: Claire Danes and Chloe Seveigny (for her epic work in The Brown Bunny :mrgreen


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 20, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Who's on your list? :heart:
> 
> 1. Clive Owen
> 2. Mickey Rourke (before he F'd up his face)
> ...



Lol I was about to say Mickey Rourke wtf? Haha

Um...

1. Zooey Deschanel
2. Emma Stone
3. Ewan McGregor (Does this really need explanation)
4. Zach Galifianakis (I'm sorry but this guy is just too funny)
5. Bayonetta


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

As a Star Wars geek, I wouldn't mine fing Obi Wan Kenobi! Ewan McGregor!! [h=1][/h]


----------



## MTVision (Aug 20, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Ian Somerhalder...no ****, I didn't realize he was the guy in Lost!!!
> He's up for Mr. Grey, if you didn't know. :heart:



I didn't know that!! I think he's the only reason I started watching Lost - too bad he had such a small part and was killed so quick!

He'd make a perfect Mr. Grey. But I'd take him as Damon from Vampire Diaries. Hell I'd take him as......himself.


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we are going to go back that far, I was into Remington Steele and Pierce Brosnan!! Yum!!
[h=1][/h]


----------



## IByte (Aug 20, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> As a Star Wars geek, I wouldn't mine fing Obi Wan Kenobi! Ewan McGregor!! [h=1][/h]



Lol old man mcguiness lol!!


----------



## jdag (Aug 20, 2012)

My favorite type of list...

Kate Beckinsale
Katherine McPhee
Carrie Underwood
Jennifer Aniston
Jessica Alba


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Carrie Underwood
2. Vanessa Marcil
3. Amber Heard
4. Charlize Theron
5. Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 21, 2012)

1.  Grace Kelly (If going back is cool then this is where I'm going)
2.  Julia Stiles.  I hope I never bump into her on the street or something, I'm not sure I can recover from the amount of stupid that would take me over.
3.  Catherine Bach (The real Daisy Duke) because, **** yeah that's why.
4.  Ann Margaret.  I must sound like I'm a hundred years old or something but I don't care, she was smokin back in the day.
5.  Amanda Righetti.  (Redhead from The Mentalist) Another stupefier.  I don't think that's even a word but it works.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 21, 2012)

Mishele takes up my top 10



 Reality is ive been slacking all morning and it would probalby take me weeks of computing and narrowing down. and one and done competitons to see where my top 5 really is.


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Mishele takes up my top 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDeeDouble (Aug 21, 2012)

3 pages of posts and not one person mentions Salma Hayek?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2012)

Posts # 34.35.36.and 39--ALL have some real hotties mentioned!!! Can I revise my list to a top-15 hotties list, to incorporate all that added hotness???


----------



## IByte (Aug 21, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> If we are going to go back that far, I was into Remington Steele and Pierce Brosnan!! Yum!!
> [h=1][/h]



Let me guess the accent


----------



## IByte (Aug 21, 2012)

Jane Fonda from Barbarella : D.  "Broke my machine!" Lol

Pre-marriage Katie Holmes
Elizebeth Hurley 
Aisha Taylor


----------



## Chann (Aug 21, 2012)

Anne Hathaway
Olivia Wilde
Meg Ryan
Halle Berry
Mila Kunis

In no particular order.


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure didn't hurt.


----------



## IByte (Aug 21, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> It sure didn't hurt.



Accents on the ladies is a plus


----------



## gsgary (Aug 23, 2012)

1 mishele
2 Mleek
3 Sm4him
4 MTvision
5 Derrel


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 23, 2012)

1.  Emma Watson :heart:
2.  Sherilyn Fenn
3.  Aishwarya Rai
4.  Cindy Crawford
5.  Bar Refaeli


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 23, 2012)

mishele said:


> lol I'm not worthy!!




Mishele is hot and worthy because she's a cool chicken!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2012)

gsgary said:


> 1 mishele
> 2 Mleek
> 3 Sm4him
> 4 MTvision
> 5 Derrel



Oh, Gary...you'll not make it onto my Christmas card list with just that cheap stunt!!! No wayyyy!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 23, 2012)

In no particular order.......

Ursula Andress
Rhona Mitra
Linda Carter (Wonder Woman years)
Raquel Welch ('til this day)
Kim Basinger



....... and Salma Hayek


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 23, 2012)

gsgary said:


> 1 mishele
> 2 Mleek
> 3 Sm4him
> 4 MTvision
> 5 Derrel


It rather concerns me that Derrel is in there with us... gary?


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2012)

Alright, stop the sucking up. I'm still not going to tell you how I do my flower shots. 



I'm adding Adam Levine to my list.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> It rather concerns me that Derrel is in there with us... gary?



^^^that and the fact that I'm just above Derrel. I know I'm a fat pregnant lady but c'mon - ranked directly above a dude in a list of ladies......


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 23, 2012)

Strange nobody mentioned me.


----------



## IByte (Aug 23, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Alright, stop the sucking up. I'm still not going to tell you how I do my flower shots. http://www.blueislandsdiving.com
> 
> I'm adding Adam Levine to my list.http://www.mysmiley.net



I think you blur the flowers add another blur to mask the first flower.  Then you play with liquid tool to swirl and twirl.


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm....Why don't you go try that and get back to me.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> In NO particular order:
> 
> Scar-Jo
> Amber Heard
> ...




Derrel so funny , my avatar is a picture of me with Amber Heard , LOLOL , shot last nov. for Guess .


----------



## sm4him (Aug 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > 1 mishele
> ...



I'm just glad *I'm* ahead of Derrel in the list! 

EDIT: Oh, wait. MTVision is below me. That means it can't possibly be a list in order of "hotness." And that means Derrel *could* be ahead of me...:lmao:


----------



## henryalg01 (Aug 23, 2012)

i'll play too..
1.My Wife
2.Angelina Jolie
3.Frank Sinatra
4.Michael buble
5.My Self...heheheh


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 23, 2012)

sm4him said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



hell, I am glad to make ANYBODY'S list. Even with Derrel on it. I haven't hit #2 on my husband's list in nearly 20 years!


----------



## IByte (Aug 23, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....Why don't you go try that and get back to me.



Omg lil lady your avatar keeps changing hurting my eyes, and it will be a work of art lol


----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> Strange nobody mentioned me.



oOh, c'mon Ron--we ALL recall you from that shot of you wearing the *overcoat* and the *knee-high rubber barn boots*...you know the one....the "Hey, it's Aqualung!" shot...THAT shot of you set you back BIG-time, man!!! lol


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be changing again soon. 
And I can't wait to see it.....


----------



## sm4him (Aug 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



That's because...well...I don't want to be mean, but...there's just no delicate way to say it...your husband probably hasn't said anything, because he doesn't want to hurt your feelings...
you've got a weird-looking nose--it looks a lot like a parrot beak. :lmao:


----------



## IByte (Aug 23, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> It will be changing again soon.
> And I can't wait to see it.....



Oh don't you worry Mishelle I will! It will be glllllorious pinky swirls, yellow highlights and blue/green swirls.  Throw some opacity in there and BAM! Instant art.


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 23, 2012)

sm4him said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


Do you think maybe I should have a little plastic surgery on that? I've always been a bit sensitive...


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 23, 2012)

1. Sara Underwood
2. Kate Upton
3. Kate Winslet
4. Jennifer Tilly (She's about 20 years older than me and still a stone cold fox... coo coo cachooo Mrs Robinson  )
5.  Emilia Clarke


----------



## IByte (Aug 24, 2012)

zombiemann said:
			
		

> 1. Sara Underwood
> 2. Kate Upton
> 3. Kate Winslet
> 4. Jennifer Tilly (She's about 20 years older than me and still a stone cold fox... coo coo cachooo Mrs Robinson  )
> 5.  Emilia Clarke



Kate wins let before she became a skeleton!  In Titanic and Hamlet she was f33$$%&* hot!


----------



## Compaq (Aug 24, 2012)

This girl




HT by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 24, 2012)

5 pages before anyone posts a picture.


----------



## mishele (Oct 10, 2012)

I would like to add on to my list...Ralph Fiennes, John Cusack, and Luke Wilson.:mrgreen:


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 10, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> I would like to add on to my list...Ralph Fiennes, John Cusack, and Luke Wilson.:mrgreen:



And yet no Bradley Cooper? Lol


----------



## mishele (Oct 10, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol My list could go on and on and on!! He would definitely make the list at some point!!


----------



## jhodges10 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm doing a top 10 and to be honest I'm probably leaving a lot of people out that should be on here.

Rachel Hunter
Julie Bowen
Demi Moore (not skeletor, think GI Jane)
Jennifer Garner - I used to lick my tv screen when Alias was on
Elizabeth Banks
Salma Hayek
Rachel Wiesz
Christina Applegate
Jennifer Anniston
Elle McPherson

In no particular order....oh wait Linda Carter, been trying to get my wife to wear a Wonder Woman outfit for years now.


----------



## invisible (Oct 10, 2012)

Some international flavour on my list:

Emily Blunt
Joanna Krupa
Monica Bellucci
Bar Refaeli
Diane Kruger

/end thread


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 11, 2012)

1. Roseanne Barr
2. Rosie O'Donnell
3. Whoopi Goldberg
4. Oprah Winfrey
5. Kirstie Alley


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 11, 2012)

This thread is sexist.


----------



## mishele (Oct 11, 2012)

invisible said:


> Some international flavour on my list:
> 
> Emily Blunt
> Joanna Krupa
> ...


Monica Bellucci...those lips!!


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh dear... somehow I seem to have left Stacy Keibler off my list.  That should have never of happened.


----------



## mishele (Oct 26, 2012)

BUMP!! Who's on your list?
Oh and I'm adding Simon Baker!
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 26, 2012)

mishele said:


> BUMP!! Who's on your list?
> Oh and I'm adding Simon Baker!



You can't, only 5 allowed. Disqualified.


----------



## mishele (Oct 26, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP!! Who's on your list?
> ...



My thread...my rules. lol


----------



## JackandSally (Oct 26, 2012)

Ryan Gosling
Ryan Gosling
Channing Tatum
Johnny Depp
Sean Connery


----------



## sean7488 (Oct 26, 2012)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Emma Watson
3. Dianna Agron
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Mila Kunis


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 27, 2012)

Me. Lol, hmmm. I always forget these actresses names. One of them is this girl on Teen Wolf that uses the bow all the time (her characters name is Allison) and this other girl, crap I don't even remember! She's on a few shows and movies, brown hair and really quirky yet chill. Oh! It's Zooey something I believe haha


----------



## jdag (Nov 1, 2012)

jdag said:


> My favorite type of list...
> 
> Kate Beckinsale
> Katherine McPhee
> ...



I have a big problem.  I am catching up on Entourage as I never saw it while it aired in past years.  I am on Season 2 now, about 2/3 of the way into the season.  On the episode I watched last night, they introduced the character Sloan, played by *Emmanuelle Chriqui*.  I have no idea how I had never seen her before.  She is unbelievably stunning.

So my problem now is that I cannot change my top 5!  I have to add a 6th, and I am hoping that is OK with all of you!  ;-)

Thanks, John

PS - After reading this list, I realized I also didn't list *Charlize Theron*...can I have a 7th?????  This thread really should be a top 10 to be fair.


----------



## mishele (Nov 1, 2012)

Ahhh...yes!! SLOAN is a hottie!! You will enjoy watching her the rest of the series. Ari's wife isn't that bad either. She has a rocking body.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

me
myself
I
moi
and Rosy Palm


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

Adding Ryan Reynolds...:heart:


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 17, 2013)

Reshma Shetty
Freida Pinto
Olga Kurylenko
Mercedez Terrell 
Jing Tian


----------



## runnah (Jan 18, 2013)

Charlize Theron
Angela Glasgow
Gretchen Bleiler
Katy Perry
Kate Beckinsale

More about who they are rather than what they look like.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

Bridget the Midget


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 18, 2013)

Diane Lane
Natalie Portman
Lauren Graham
Sandra Bullock
Kate Hudson


----------



## runnah (Jan 18, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Diane Lane



Aged like a fine wine. I'll throw in Mary Steenburgen and Catherine Keener as other examples.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 18, 2013)

runnah said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Diane Lane
> ...



Diane Lane is the next ex-future Mrs. Steve 5D...


----------



## runnah (Jan 18, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



I'll invite you to mine and Charlize's wedding.


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 21, 2013)

1. Adele


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 21, 2013)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Rosy Palm



Shrouded masturbation joke, or real person?


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 21, 2013)

sounds more like top five hornies!

Jeniffer Lawrence
Emma Stone
Kate Beckinsale
Charlize Theron ( Terrific actor )
Jessica Alba

For the girls... I really don't know. If I knew I wouldn't be single now.


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you think she is good you should meet her 5 sisters!


----------



## mishele (Mar 9, 2013)

Adding Jason Bateman and Jeremy Piven


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> Adding Jason Bateman and Jeremy Piven



Watched Arrested Devlopment?


----------



## mishele (Mar 9, 2013)

Horrible Bosses and The Change Up....lol 
Horrible Bosses is one of my favorite movies at the moment.  I love the guy from Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> Horrible Bosses and The Change Up....lol
> Horrible Bosses is one of my favorite movies at the moment.  I love the guy from Always Sunny In Philadelphia.



Man that's weird. I can totally relate because I like the movie strip-tease.


----------



## mishele (Oct 4, 2013)

Need to update my list...hehe
Mark Wahlberg


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, if it's update time I might as well throw Joss Stone into the mix.  Not just because she makes me feel like a dirty old man, but after she wore me out I could sit and watch her sing all day long.


----------



## snerd (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I'll be giving away my age group, but what the hell.....................

Donna Mills




Kelly Lebrock



Sally Field



Jacqueline Bisset



Natalie Wood




And a cameo by my favorite younger female actress..................

Jennifer Aniston


I love you, Jennifer.


----------



## Tiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Scarlett Johansen
Emma Watson


----------



## limr (Oct 4, 2013)

Fun thread!

George Clooney
Toby Stephens 
Gary Cooper
Tom Selleck
Colin Firth

Viggo Mortensen would make the list but it would really be scruffy Aragorn, not real-life cleaned up Viggo. I like 'em scruffy.

And Selma Hayak is totally my girl-crush. And Sofia Vergara. Ladies gotta have curves.


----------



## limr (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh dear lord, how could I forget Henrik Lundqvist??? How do you say 'meow' in Swedish?


----------



## snerd (Oct 4, 2013)

limr said:


> ......... How do you say 'meow' in Swedish?


mjau


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2013)

Mmmmm, Swedish.

Mjau, Hank. Mjau.


----------



## snerd (Oct 5, 2013)

GoogleFoo baby!!  LOL!!


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2013)

snerd said:


> GoogleFoo baby!!  LOL!!



Awesome. I had no idea what "GoogleFoo" meant, so I googled it...and then learned that I just did it! I love the little ironies


----------



## Patrice (Oct 5, 2013)

Catherine Deneuve
Carole Laure
Grace Kelly
Audrey Hepburn
Melissa Lavergne
.
.
.
.
.
(because the 5 limit has been reached but these also belong on the list)
Maggie Siff
Shirley Manson
Jane Fonda
Bridget Bardot
Natalie Wood
Halle Berry
Rhona Mitra
Sophia Myles
Ima

.... and many more.


----------



## mishele (Oct 5, 2013)

My list is probably at about 20. Hehe


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 5, 2013)

You can't have Grace Kelly, I called that months ago!


----------



## snerd (Oct 5, 2013)

After watching Monster's Ball, I must now add.................

Halle Berry


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't remember if I ever posted in this thread lol.  

Um, in descending order of hotness:  

Simon Pegg (that everything...) 
Ewan McGregor (that accent...) 
Zooey Deschanel (those bangs...)  
Greg Kinnear 
Peter Billingsley


----------



## mishele (Oct 7, 2013)

Simon Pegg!! Love that guy's movies!! Shaun of the Dead!!


----------



## CoBilly (Oct 9, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston (she's been on my list for a loooong time)
Shakira (those hips and ass!)
Kate Beckinsale (black leather corset in Underworld...right on)
Sandra Bullock (classy, beautiful, and funny)
any other really fit, hot girl at the gym (damn I love fit chicks)


----------



## CoBilly (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm gonna add a shameless #6- mishele


----------



## mishele (Oct 9, 2013)

For you...


----------



## CoBilly (Oct 9, 2013)

Mother of god...


----------

